
Crop Image and Video, Extract Audio and Video; Brighten, Flip, Negate Image - Arnadus
https://github.com/postput/postput
======
Arnadus
Hello folks, Postput now support :

\- IBM object storage \- Alibaba object storage \- Greyscale filter on images
\- Tint color aboce image \- Color space outpout for image

